# new guy here



## livnthedream (Jul 3, 2015)

new to this forum thing so any help would be appreciated


----------



## Riles (Jul 3, 2015)

Welcome, look around, familiarize yourself with the rules and read all the stickies


----------



## brazey (Jul 5, 2015)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## kaptinkrunch (Jul 5, 2015)

Welcome brother !!


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jul 5, 2015)

Welcome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trunk_monkey (Jul 14, 2015)

welcome to the forum!


----------



## Jersey gym rat (Jul 14, 2015)

Welcome aboard

Sent from my SPH-L600 using Tapatalk


----------

